# Gold Plating



## SERIOUS

Let me know if you want any chrome or polished stainless parts gold plated. I can do just about any size parts. emblems and other parts directly on the car .I'm in Merced, Ca. send me a PM or call me on my cell (209) 658-2190 if your interested.

here are a few things you need to know about the plating  

*** It is real 24k gold

***chrome must be in very good condition

*** This plating process will not fix or cover any defects 

*** stainless parts must be buffed to a mirror finish first

*** Aluminum parts cannot be done unless they have been chrome or nickle plated first 


wrench B4









wrench after











Euro cutlass grilles









Heres a better pic so you can see how one is a little dull. This is a good example of how the finish of the chrome will effect the final product. This plating process wont fix or cover defects .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey homie  how is everything


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE

r u willin 2 travel


----------



## ricardo labrador

pm sent


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@May 21 2008, 08:15 PM~10708766
> *r u willin 2 travel
> *


 Depends on distance and size of job...You know how gas is


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 21 2008, 05:23 PM~10707011
> *hey homie    how is everything
> *


  Still a few things to learn and I need to order some chemicals and gold . Thanks again for your advise.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

is it real gold or fake?


----------



## SERIOUS

Real gold :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

good luck man it's kinda tough gettin started at first


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 24 2008, 11:24 AM~10727456
> *  Still a few things to learn and I need to order some chemicals and gold . Thanks again for your advise.
> *


no big deal bro i glad to see you having fun with it thats whats it all about having fun :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

ttt


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## latorgator

how much to replate the fleetwood script on the front doors of my 94 fleet


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

how much for 1 single caddy chip?


----------



## latorgator

how much to replate the fleetwood script on the front doors of my 94 fleet


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jun 2 2008, 06:32 PM~10782944
> *how much for 1 single caddy chip?
> *


 PM sent


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by latorgator_@May 31 2008, 02:32 PM~10778554
> *how much to replate the fleetwood script on the front doors of my 94 fleet
> *


 Where you located? Send me a PM :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 25 2008, 09:54 AM~10733034
> *good luck man it's kinda tough gettin started at first
> *



THNX


----------



## SERIOUS

Real 24k  . Just got some more gold solution today :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 6 2008, 05:12 PM~10815142
> *Real 24k   . Just got some more gold solution today :biggrin:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## wintonrogelio209

HEY BRO PLEASE GET WITH ME ON A PRICE 4 A MONTE LUXURY SPORT GRILL,AND A FEW OTHER PARTS LIKE WINDOW MOLDINGS AND WINDSHIELD WIPERS THANKZ


----------



## B DOG

ttt


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10825770
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: sup


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 8 2008, 08:51 PM~10826496
> *:biggrin: sup
> *


trying to get the ride ready this year. :uh:


----------



## CustomMachines

Can you do headlightbezels as well? its plastic but chrome look or whtvr you know, i read somewhere its possible but r u able to do it?
I'm currently in Modesto and might have some more stuff that needs to be plated..
lemme know man!


----------



## lowridindirtykn

how much to do the rims on my bike


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jun 15 2008, 10:03 AM~10873225
> *Can you do headlightbezels as well? its plastic but chrome look or whtvr you know, i read somewhere its possible but r u able to do it?
> I'm currently in Modesto and might have some more stuff that needs to be plated..
> lemme know man!
> *


Pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

I just got some more gold and nickle activator. I have a grille for a euro cuttlass I might do just for the hell of it. I will post pics and maybe put it up for sale .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 20 2008, 06:05 PM~10916219
> *I just got some more gold and nickle activator. I have a grille form a euro cuttlass I might do just for the hell of it. I will post pics and maybe put it up for sale .
> *


wuz up bro how is everything


----------



## SERIOUS

Slow....but cool


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 20 2008, 06:05 PM~10916219
> *I just got some more gold and nickle activator. I have a grille for a euro cuttlass I might do just for the hell of it. I will post pics and maybe put it up for sale .
> *


 I bought some more of that Ebay gold (from kx928), you know the stuff that i said did not work. I got it to work,pretty well , its just that the stripper he sells works slow and you need to spend extra time on that step. 

Good Luck, dont give up, business will pick up


----------



## SERIOUS

I went ahead and just bought from GoldTouch.. They have been real cool about answering my questions and sending me info. So, what the hell, the least I owe them is a little buisness. Gold plate specialties was supposed to send me a bunch of info and price info but I never got anything from them. So ,oh well. Maybe later I'll find some cheaper sources for gold. But I don't want to end up with shotty work. We'll see.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 22 2008, 03:32 AM~10921951
> *I went ahead and just bought from GoldTouch.. They have been real cool about answering my questions and sending me info. So, what the hell, the least I owe them is a little buisness. Gold plate specialties was supposed to send me a bunch of info and price info but I never got anything from them. So ,oh well. Maybe later I'll find some cheaper sources for gold. But I don't want to end up with shotty work. We'll see.
> *




you won't regret it :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10929136
> *you won't regret it :thumbsup:
> *


 I thought so...Thanks


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Jun 20 2008, 06:26 PM~10916368-->
> 
> 
> 
> Slow....but cool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep it is hit and miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ulysses [email protected] 21 2008, 06:16 PM~10921385
> *I bought some more of that Ebay gold (from kx928), you know the stuff that i said did not work. I got it to work,pretty well , its just that the stripper he sells works slow and you need to spend extra time on that step.
> 
> Good Luck, dont give up, business will pick up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool i always wanted to use it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 08:32 PM~10921951
> *I went ahead and just bought from GoldTouch.. They have been real cool about answering my questions and sending me info. So, what the hell, the least I owe them is a little buisness. Gold plate specialties was supposed to send me a bunch of info and price info but I never got anything from them. So ,oh well. Maybe later I'll find some cheaper sources for gold. But I don't want to end up with shotty work. We'll see.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep if it is not 100% why do it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10929136
> *you won't regret it :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LOWASME

so How $Much$ do a set of 100 spoked 13x7s wirewheels??


----------



## SERIOUS

around 250.00 per rim depnding on how you want them done.


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

Just finished plating these Euro cuttlas grilles. They are used grilles that I had in the garage. I spent several hours cleaning and polishing them before starting the plating process. The one on the left (driver side) was more worn and came out a little dull .But other than that, they look good.


----------



## Chevillacs

ttt LOOKS GOOD, could you gold plate plastic chrome? I am not sure wat material my monte 79 trim parts are but i know they arent metal....lmk homie


----------



## SERIOUS

If it is chrome over plastic then yeah. These grilles are plastic. As long as the chrome is is in good condition is all that matters. The gold is gonna look as good as the chrome does. Thats why one of the grilles is a little dull. The chrome was worn and dull so thats how the gold came out. But as long as your parts are perfect and shiny, Then its all good.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jul 12 2008, 08:02 PM~11074087
> *Just finished plating these Euro cuttlas grilles. They are used grilles that I had in the garage. I spent several hours cleaning and polishing them before starting the plating process. The one on the left (driver side) was more worn and came out a little dull .But other than that, they look good. If anyone is interested in buying them .I'll take $55.00 shipped for the pair :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good dude


----------



## SERIOUS

thanx


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

bump


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

how much would you charge to do the trim around the head lights ,the wheel well trim and the tailight trim on a bigbody?


----------



## SERIOUS

probly like $150.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 7 2008, 01:34 PM~11285720
> *probly like $150.
> *


 :0 

r u busy? or avaliable to do parts in like a month or so?


----------



## SERIOUS

K


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT :wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75

i might hit you up on some parts for my glashouse.. we can meet up at my work in merced...


----------



## SERIOUS

:thumbsup: I get outta work @ 3:30 mon.-fri. LMK


----------



## ALCATRAZ

TTT for the homie. :thumbsup:

How much for '83 caddy headlight bezels, bumper guards, fender trim, lower rockers, rear taillight housing, and that one chrome trim/molding on top of the grill? (whatever the fuck its called). :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

What bout upper and lower A-arms? Just wondering.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Aug 20 2008, 12:33 AM~11390866
> *What bout upper and lower A-arms? Just wondering.
> *


 Just remember that they have to be chrome first and in good shape. If they are chromed then $150 a pair upper or lower


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Aug 20 2008, 12:32 AM~11390860
> *TTT for the homie. :thumbsup:
> 
> How much for '83 caddy headlight bezels, bumper guards, fender trim, lower rockers, rear taillight housing, and that one chrome trim/molding on top of the grill? (whatever the fuck its called). :biggrin:
> *


 I havn't had a chance to do any stainless yet. From what I've heard it takes more gold to cover it and it doesnt come out as nice as chrome parts. I'm sure if the stainless parts are buffed to a real good mirror finsh. Then they will look fine. Just make sure the parts are buffed first. I need to order a special chemical to activate stainless though (been lagging on that) as far as pricing, set of 4 fender trim $150, Large rockers $300 full set.

Lets see the other stuff ,Headlight bezels $75 pair, Taillight housings $100 pair, Grill shell $75, bumper gaurds $50 pair


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 21 2008, 03:48 PM~10706349
> *Let me know if you want any chrome parts gold plated. I can do emblems and other parts directly on the car .I'm in Merced, Ca. send me a PM if your interested.
> 
> here are a few things you need to know about the plating
> 
> *** It is real 24k gold
> 
> ***chrome must be in very good condition
> 
> *** This plating process will not fix or cover any defects
> 
> *** stainless parts should be buffed to a mirror finish first
> 
> *** Aluminum parts must be chrome or nickle plated first
> wrench B4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrench after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euro cutlass grilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a better pic so you can see how one is a little dull. This is a good example of how the finish of the chrome will effect the final product. This plating process wont fix or cover defects .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 20 2008, 08:01 PM~11397770
> *I havn't had a chance to do any stainless yet. From what I've heard it takes more gold to cover it and it doesnt come out as nice as chrome parts. I'm sure if the stainless parts are buffed to a real good mirror finsh. Then they will look fine. Just make sure the parts are buffed first. I need to order a special chemical to activate stainless though (been lagging on that) as far as pricing, set of 4 fender trim $150, Large rockers $300 full set.
> 
> Lets see the other stuff ,Headlight bezels $75 pair, Taillight housings $100 pair, Grill shell $75, bumper gaurds $50 pair
> *


Those prices sound really good.


----------



## SERIOUS

I hope so. I'm still new to this so the pricing thing is still kinda up in the air. It's a guessing game for the most part. I have a list of suggested prices for some parts and what the cost of the gold would be to do that part. So ,I try to stay in the middle of those numbers hoping that is a good deal.For large parts I gotta do some math to come up with an approx. price per sqr". So far people have been happy with my price quotes. But, no work yet :dunno: .No big deal tho. I know over time it will pay off. I really havn't pushed my name out there either. Just a couple topics on here.


----------



## ALCATRAZ

TTMFT For the homie.


----------



## SERIOUS

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

:wave: Just another bump...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up bro how is everything


----------



## SERIOUS

same uffin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Jul 12 2008, 11:52 PM~11075405-->
> 
> 
> 
> If it is chrome over plastic then yeah. These grilles are plastic. As long as the chrome is is in good condition is all that matters. The gold is gonna look as good as the chrome does. Thats why one of the grilles is a little dull. The chrome was worn and dull so thats how the gold came out. But as long as your parts are perfect and shiny, Then its all good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the truth for everything you want to plate..better quality nickle or chrome, better your parts will look.  Got about 12yrs off and on plating with my machine..no way around quality of parts people bring you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 09:01 PM~11397770
> *I havn't had a chance to do any stainless yet. From what I've heard it takes more gold to cover it and it doesnt come out as nice as chrome parts. I'm sure if the stainless parts are buffed to a real good mirror finsh. Then they will look fine. Just make sure the parts are buffed first. I need to order a special chemical to activate stainless though (been lagging on that) as far as pricing, set of 4 fender trim $150, Large rockers $300 full set.
> 
> Lets see the other stuff ,Headlight bezels $75 pair, Taillight housings $100 pair, Grill shell $75, bumper gaurds $50 pair
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stainless doe snot shine like chrome...you can tell the difference once its plated also. This type of gold plating does not re-nickle/chrome the part before gold plating. Prior quality makes the biggest difference. Estimates on prices is pretty much how you have to do it, I do not have a price list and never have. Nice work, good luck :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 7 2008, 06:55 PM~11288046
> *:0
> 
> r u busy? or avaliable to do parts in like a month or so?
> *


If your's is the ride at D&A's then I will be getting to you real quick :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks for the comments Cali-Stylz....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jul 12 2008, 06:02 PM~11074087
> *Just finished plating these Euro cuttlas grilles. They are used grilles that I had in the garage. I spent several hours cleaning and polishing them before starting the plating process. The one on the left (driver side) was more worn and came out a little dull .But other than that, they look good. If anyone is interested in buying them .I'll take $55.00 shipped for the pair :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you still have these grill?


----------



## SERIOUS

No sold'em a couple months ago. Thanks for pointing that out. I went back and edited the post.


----------



## SERIOUS

I may start collecting some chrome parts from the wrecking yard to practice on. Afterward I'll put them up for sale cheap. Not sure when tho.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 28 2008, 12:49 PM~11720832
> *No sold'em  a couple months ago. Thanks for pointing that out. I went back and edited the post.
> *


Okay. thanks.


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT :biggrin: been awhile


----------



## SERIOUS

Finally :cheesy: Did some stuff :biggrin: 

68 Impala parts. They weren't in the best condition but still came out ok

B4









After









As you can see i did not do some of the parts cuz the finish was just too worn or damaged to try and plate.  

Gimmie some more work... I'm in Merced, hit me up :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## impalaluv

bump for the homie johnny!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 5 2009, 06:02 PM~14686409
> *Finally :cheesy:  Did some stuff  :biggrin:
> 
> 68 Impala parts. They weren't in the best condition but still came out ok
> 
> B4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see i did not do some of the parts cuz the finish was just too worn or damaged to try and plate.
> 
> Gimmie some more work... I'm in Merced, hit me up  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


that gold came out pretty good so what would you charge for a job like the one you just did??


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 6 2009, 11:55 PM~14700526
> *bump for the homie johnny!!
> *


 Thanks matt. It was good doing buiness with you. Hope you like those parts and we can do some stuff soon. Enjoy.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2009, 12:26 AM~14700639
> *that gold came out pretty good so what would you charge for a job like the one you just did??
> *


 I chared $300. For this job. According to my calculations this is less than half what the suggested retail is for plating. I'm still new to this and I didn't buy the machine to start a buisness. So, I'm gonna try to keep my prices kinda low.


----------



## impalaluv

TTT for the homie..


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## modesto64




----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 22 2008, 08:52 PM~11416773
> *I hope so. I'm still new to this so the pricing thing is still kinda up in the air. It's a guessing game for the most part. I have a list of suggested prices for some parts and what the cost of the gold would be to do that part. So ,I try to stay in the middle of those numbers hoping that is a good deal.For large parts I gotta do some math to come up with an approx. price per sqr". So far people have been happy with my price quotes. But, no  work yet :dunno: .No big deal tho. I know over time it will pay off. I really havn't pushed my name out there either. Just a couple topics on here.
> *


how much to do our plaques ? Our plaques are cast and come raw we gotta cut, sand, wet sand and polish then they still have flaws. The brass starts turning dark after awhile.


pm me back  thanks


----------



## SERIOUS

Yeah brass oxidizes fast.. Unfortunatly I can only plate stuff that is chrome or polished stainless with the machine I have.


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 31 2009, 09:12 PM~14943756
> *Yeah brass oxidizes fast.. Unfortunatly I can only plate stuff that is chrome or polished stainless with the machine I have.
> *



right on thanx anyways homie


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

still here :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817LoLo

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## BigLos

I just moved to the Central Valley... How far is merced from coalinga? I need some work done to my '84 caddy coupe.


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM

does good work he did my shit and came out nice not cheap.need you to do that other shit to so hit me up


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks slim ... Just let me know when your ready and we'll get sumth'n going


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Dec 28 2009, 08:14 PM~16115609
> *I just moved to the Central Valley... How far is merced from coalinga? I need some work done to my '84 caddy coupe.
> *


 About 2hrs...


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## fool2

:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## gus65ss

how much for 2 super sport that ones on the fenders


----------



## FORGIVEN

:0


----------



## drasticlolo

NEED GOLD


----------



## 82Hopper

Homie how much to gold plate some reinforced a arms?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by 82Hopper_@Apr 14 2010, 10:23 PM~17198183
> *Homie how much to gold plate some reinforced a arms?
> *


 $150. Per pair. But, remember they gotta be chrome or at least nickle. I can't do bare metal. This is one of those mobile plating systems


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by gus65ss_@Apr 14 2010, 05:40 PM~17194252
> *how much for 2 super sport that ones on the fenders
> *


 $20. Per emblem.. Hit on a pm or call me (209) 658-2190 for more details


----------



## impalaluv

some of his gold he's done for me !


----------



## FORGIVEN

P'MED YOU BRO


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 15 2010, 12:47 AM~17199015
> *some of his gold  he's done for me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Turned out pretty good... Nice ride.. Thanx for post'n those


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 15 2010, 11:19 AM~17201825
> *Turned out pretty good... Nice ride.. Thanx for post'n those
> *


all good homie but were not done ill be getting a hold of u sooon!


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17207632
> *all good homie but were not done ill be getting a hold of u sooon!
> *


----------



## SERIOUS

Goooooooold... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

how much to redo a castle grille for caddy
gold bars and chrome shell


----------



## BigLos

How much to get my fender trims gold plated on a 84 coupe?
Send me a PM.


----------



## SERIOUS

thanks for asking guys... PM's sent


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 5 2009, 04:02 PM~14686409
> *Finally :cheesy:  Did some stuff  :biggrin:
> 
> 68 Impala parts. They weren't in the best condition but still came out ok
> 
> B4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see i did not do some of the parts cuz the finish was just too worn or damaged to try and plate.
> 
> Gimmie some more work... I'm in Merced, hit me up  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


Not a difficult thing to do is it SERIOUSHYDROS? Its the initial investment of the machine/materials and the time...the main reason I choose not to take on too much work is because of the time involved. Put any thought into a stripping tank? I think about it sometimes yet never decided to pick one up. Nice job by the way.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 10 2010, 02:55 PM~17445134
> *:thumbsup:
> Not a difficult thing to do is it SERIOUSHYDROS? Its the initial investment of the machine/materials and the time...the main reason I choose not to take on too much work is because of the time involved. Put any thought into a stripping tank? I think about it sometimes yet never decided to pick one up. Nice job by the way.
> *


 No it's not bad at all. If I were getting more buisness I would invest in more equipment. But so far it just wouldn't make sense to buy anything else at this time. Thanks for check'n it out


----------



## BigLos

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 7 2010, 02:43 PM~17421946
> *How much to get my fender trims gold plated on a 84 coupe?
> Send me a PM.
> *


I didnt get a PM. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@May 13 2010, 05:30 PM~17481652
> *I didnt get a PM.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 Resent...sorry bout that


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

stuff just finished last nite
:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO

> _Originally posted by 82Hopper_@Apr 14 2010, 10:23 PM~17198183
> *Homie how much to gold plate some reinforced a arms?
> *


POST UP PICS OF A ARMS DONE


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT 

To give everyone a rough idea on the pricing. It goes by the size of the item. And somewhat on the current price of gold. However, for my pricing I go off of a pricing chart from the gold supplier that I go thru "goldtouch". According to thier chart the suggested price to plate an average size emblem should be around $40. I charge $20. So I try and estimate my prices to be roughly 1/2 what the suggested prices are Also the chart I use is based on what gold prices were in 07 which is almost double now and I haven't even asked goldtouch for an updated chart so I could be charging even less than I think.


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

wuz up bro how you been


----------



## SERIOUS

Not too bad just werk'n try'n to pay bills.. uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 9 2010, 08:22 PM~17741971
> *Not too bad just werk'n try'n to pay bills..  uffin:
> *


i know that feeling the gold is looking good bro


----------



## impalaluv

golds looking good !


----------



## 74_Glass

:biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

Looking for price just to regold tha bars on a castle grille for a 93 cadi they a lil smaller then tha older cadis


----------



## el cuate-g

whats up man I'm the guy you did those pressure gauges,bumper guards and dump covers for. Parts look good and at very good price. I know who to call next time


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by el cuate-g_@Jun 12 2010, 12:17 AM~17765681
> *whats up man I'm the guy you did those pressure gauges,bumper guards and dump covers for. Parts look good and at very good price. I know who to call next time
> *


 Glad your happy with it.. Thanks man


----------



## SERIOUS

need some work guys... Who needs gold..?


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## chtrone

need price for cadillac taillight bezels,opera lights,frnt bumper guards,trunk molding, n headlight bezels


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jul 1 2010, 11:58 PM~17942604
> *need price for cadillac taillight bezels,opera lights,frnt bumper guards,trunk molding, n headlight bezels
> *


Pm me a price on these asap as I got cash in hand! Thanks


----------



## jose510ss




----------



## KABEL




----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jul 2 2010, 01:58 AM~17942604
> *need price for cadillac taillight bezels,opera lights,frnt bumper guards,trunk molding, n headlight bezels
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## anydice

give me a call if you think you might be interested in adding a 500 amp electro plating rectifier to your new business . sounds like you might. I'll give you areal good deal homie. and best wishes on your new business. my number is 760 898 0236 im in palm springs


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

Good prices...I need some work hit me up


----------



## APACHERX3

:0 i ned a price for all my rockers...all around my big body fleetwood :cheesy: and whats your time turn around :wow:


----------



## SERIOUS

PM sent


----------



## JesusChrist

can you do pistol parts? like the slide of a 1911? in 24k? or in chrome?


----------



## SERIOUS

I can gold plate anything that is chrome, nickle, or polished stainless.


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## rsanchez1925

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 19 2010, 07:54 AM~18351328
> *TTT
> *



whats up bro? pm me have a couple of plaques that need to be dipped in gold also have some pieces that are plastic need the crome treatment hit me up :yes:


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rsanchez1925

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 30 2010, 10:03 AM~18440458
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *



whats up bro?! give me a call or pm with a# to reach u have a couple of ?'s.
thxs


----------



## LOWASME

PM sent buddy


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## 48BOMBITA




----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SABORVANILLA




----------



## SERIOUS

TTT

Havent done anything in awhile.. Hit me up


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SERIOUS

Going gold don't get much cheaper ... :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2

pmed u


----------



## shark_infested_82

whats up how much for fender rocker panels,gold and how does the gold look


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 18 2010, 11:41 PM~18078815
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jul 2 2010, 01:58 AM~17942604
> *need price for cadillac taillight bezels,opera lights,frnt bumper guards,trunk molding, n headlight bezels
> *


x2 let me know bro


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Aug 5 2009, 08:02 PM~14686409
> *Finally :cheesy:  Did some stuff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 27 2010, 10:49 AM~18922065
> *x2 let me know bro
> *


$300.+shipping if any.. LMK


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Oct 26 2010, 10:19 PM~18918879
> *whats up how much for fender rocker panels,gold and how does the gold look
> *



The gold looks.....well.. Gold :dunno: ...JK.

Depends on the base metal. If the part is in good condition and the Chrome is good quality the gold looks amazing.. On stainless it depends on the quality again and how well its buffed.. 

What type of rockers are talking about ? What kinda car about how big?


----------



## el cuate-g

how much would you charge for a car club plaque. Latin World Bakersfield


----------



## SERIOUS

Doing a big batch of 63 parts right now

Here's a sample


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

TTT
SIK WORK :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I CANT WAIT TO TAKE MY RIDE UP THERE...


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Dec 22 2010, 07:50 PM~19398085
> *TTT
> SIK WORK :biggrin:
> *


 That u sir


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

HOW MUCH TO GOLD (4) MOON HEADLIGHT COVERS. PM ME WITH PRICE


----------



## lethaljoe

can you plate plastic stuff?


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Dec 30 2010, 10:13 PM~19463720
> *HOW MUCH TO GOLD (4) MOON HEADLIGHT COVERS. PM ME WITH PRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 $80. For the set


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Dec 31 2010, 02:50 AM~19465411
> *can you plate plastic stuff?
> *


 If it is chrome over plastic.. Yes


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 4 2011, 10:52 PM~19507194
> *If it is chrome over plastic.. Yes
> *


how much ?
can you do model car parts ?
how much pm me ?
and yes the plastic is chrome


----------



## red_ghost

do you have to do full parts, or can you outline engraving?


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 6 2011, 07:20 AM~19519506
> *do you have to do full parts, or can you outline engraving?
> *


 I have not done it yet . But yeah it can be done


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 5 2011, 09:35 PM~19516553
> *how much ?
> can you do model car parts ?
> how much pm me ?
> and yes the plastic is chrome
> *


 I'm not sure about model parts. I'd have to try it.. Price depends on size of items. Just as a guess model car parts would be maybe $1.00 each I'd have see them to be exact


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 6 2011, 09:53 AM~19519916
> *I have not done it yet . But yeah it can be done
> *


Alright. I'm getting some stuff engraved. After its chromed I am considering sending it to you. I have some other small parts I want to be straight gold too. :biggrin: 

Will you take payments in cigars? :biggrin: jk


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 6 2011, 09:05 AM~19519979
> *Alright.  I'm getting some stuff engraved.  After its chromed I am considering sending it to you.  I have some other small parts I want to be straight gold too.  :biggrin:
> 
> Will you take payments in cigars?  :biggrin:  jk
> *


 Depends on the cigars...LOL..  .. Lmk when yer ready


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 7 2011, 02:39 PM~19531849
> *Depends on the cigars...LOL..   .. Lmk when yer ready
> *


I have to get the stuff engraved first. But I do have some parts that I want straight gold. I'll get pics this weekend and put them up.


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

i have an e/g grille chrome can you gold plate my bars to gold how much lmk


----------



## RegalLimited82

I'm going to be getting an engraved plaque soon....how much to add some gold accents/highligts?


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 17 2011, 12:37 PM~19620481
> *i have an e/g grille chrome can you gold plate my bars to gold how much lmk
> *


$100. Lmk


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 17 2011, 08:50 PM~19624914
> *I'm going to be getting an engraved plaque soon....how much to add some gold accents/highligts?
> *


 Depends on the amount of detail and size.. Probly close to $100. Because of the time and atention to detail To mask it properly.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie




----------



## Lil Spanks

how much to gold plate some top and bottom arms..


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 21 2011, 12:17 AM~19656971
> *how much to gold plate some top and bottom arms..
> *


I'll do arms for $150.pr. Remember they have to be chrome or nickle plated first


----------



## LocoSoCal

how much for the word "Only" in Rollerz Only


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

how much for spindles ?


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 21 2011, 08:39 PM~19663675
> *how much for the word "Only" in Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$25.+shipping


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 22 2011, 09:42 PM~19670733
> *how much for spindles ?
> *


Depends on size.. About $75-100. Pr


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 23 2011, 03:19 PM~19675505
> *Depends on size.. About $75-100. Pr
> *


REGULAR G-BODY


----------



## SERIOUS

Yeah like $80. + any shipping.. Remember they have to be either chrome or nickle plated


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## fool2

Good prices :wow:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH TO GOLD PLATE THE DISH AND SPOKES ON THESE ? OH AND THE KNOCK OFFS..LMK I WANNA GET ALOT OF GOLD WORK DONE.


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 8 2011, 02:27 AM~19816201
> *HOW MUCH TO GOLD PLATE THE DISH AND SPOKES ON THESE ? OH AND THE KNOCK OFFS..LMK I WANNA GET ALOT OF GOLD WORK DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Not really comfortable doing the spokes unless the wheels were disasembled. It's to hard to get in between them for good coverage and the stripping process could damage the outer rim that you want to leave chrome. Knock offs no problem. $30. Each


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Feb 8 2011, 12:50 PM~19818892
> *Not really comfortable doing the spokes unless the wheels were disasembled. It's to hard to get in between them for good coverage and the stripping process could damage the outer rim that you want to leave chrome. Knock offs no problem. $30. Each
> *



oh i wanna do everything thats chrome..


----------



## SERIOUS

Ok so the whole wheel then.. You'd be looking at $200 per wheel


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

sweet , sounds like a great deal.. wanna come down to riverside,ca ? i also got the grille , headlight and corner chromes , window chromes , tail light chromes and exaust tips...lmk wassup


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

oh and the inner and outter door handles , window switches and the shifter..


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 8 2011, 10:18 PM~19823644
> *oh and the inner and outter door handles , window switches and the shifter..
> *


 Ya let me figure out a total for you. + alittle xtra 4 gas and figure out a good time to go down there.. I'll shoot you a pm later 2nite


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOOK IT UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin: TAX TIME..!. who needs a gold upgrade.?. :biggrin:


----------



## Fito2drbx

any gold dipping? :dunno:


----------



## SERIOUS

No ..just brush plating


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## olskl49

how much for a plaque size of a lic plate topper


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by olskl49_@Mar 4 2011, 06:52 PM~20017279
> *how much for a plaque size of a lic plate topper
> *


$25.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ttt


----------



## El Greengo

How much to do a Lincoln towncar grill pm me plz


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE

how much for the flags for front and the impala circle for rear and door looks on 62?


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SERIOUS

TTT :biggrin: 
Working on a big batch of 63 parts
















Hit me up if you need gold work done


----------



## SERIOUS

2-toned the speaker grille... Pain in the ass to mask this one


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## low4life68lac

How much would it be to replate 2 of these?


----------



## SERIOUS

Depends on how bad they are.. If its just faded $30. Each .. If they are worn down past the nickle i wont be able to do anything they woukd have to be striped down and replated completely


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

:inout:


----------



## el peyotero

damn homie seems like u got really good prices! I will be in touch when i need some work done most definately!


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks bro.. No offense to any fellow members.. But, i know how it goes on here with the lowballers.. So i try and keep my estimates at the low end of the price scale to avoid haggling.. Not trying to beat anyone elses prices just want to keep it simple


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

Nice how much is that and taillight trim on a 94 big body cady


----------



## SERIOUS

$30.. Per piece+shipping


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## lethaljoe

my handles look great im waiting on you to pick up the money and send em now :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1

How much would you charge for the front grill on a 99 lincoln(2 pieces)all 4 handles and the rear lincense plate holder?


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## red_ghost

how bout the inside of teh scroll work on these:


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin: Nice stuff.!!.. PM sent


----------



## one87LS

How much to do some tailight bezels, bumper guards, and hood ornament for a 90 fleetwood?


----------



## eastbay68

one87LS said:


> How much to do some tailight bezels, bumper guards, and hood ornament for a 90 fleetwood?


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SERIOUS

one87LS said:


> How much to do some tailight bezels, bumper guards, and hood ornament for a 90 fleetwood?


Sent. PM


----------



## CaliLiving

do you replate gold thats faded?? if so how much to replate some knock offs?


----------



## SERIOUS

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> Sent. PM


It depends on how bad the parts are.. If the nickle under the gold is worn the gold wont stick anymore. Ill try it . But, dont guarantee that that it will come right. Also the gold solution i use may not be the same formulation as the solution originaly used to plate your knockoffs so it may have a blotchy look. Your best bet is to send them to a plating shop to get stripped and completly redone..I dont have the ability to strip and redo gold or nickle all i can do is replate the faded area and hope it looks right .. Guess i coulda just said no huh:twak::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> Sent. PM


It depends on how bad the parts are.. If the nickle under the gold is worn the gold wont stick anymore. Ill try it . But, dont guarantee that that it will come right. Also the gold solution i use may not be the same formulation as the solution originaly used to plate your knockoffs so it may have a blotchy look. Your best bet is to send them to a plating shop to get stripped and completly redone..I dont have the ability to strip and redo gold or nickle all i can do is replate the faded area and hope it looks right .. Guess i coulda just said no huh:twak::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CaliLiving

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> It depends on how bad the parts are.. If the nickle under the gold is worn the gold wont stick anymore. Ill try it . But, dont guarantee that that it will come right. Also the gold solution i use may not be the same formulation as the solution originaly used to plate your knockoffs so it may have a blotchy look. Your best bet is to send them to a plating shop to get stripped and completly redone..I dont have the ability to strip and redo gold or nickle all i can do is replate the faded area and hope it looks right .. Guess i coulda just said no huh:twak::biggrin::biggrin:



lol read all that to hear no lol but it's cool just gonna have to roll them like that lol


----------



## SERIOUS

Who needs gold.???


----------



## KAKALAK

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> Who needs gold.???


pm sent :nicoderm:


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## candytruck2

I'm selling a gold plating machine if your interested I had it for a few years bought it from Mark from Showtime Hydrulics still works good, if you know anybody thats wants it PM me, thanks


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT for anyone that needs some plating.. Need some cash so deals will be good.. LMK


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## Bumperchecker81

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> TTT for anyone that needs some plating.. Need some cash so deals will be good.. LMK


 wassup I need some gold done. Cal or text. 5599046800


----------



## eastbay68




----------



## SERIOUS

Bumperchecker81 said:


> wassup I need some gold done. Cal or text. 5599046800


 Text sent


----------



## SERIOUS

Got allot billz to take care of.. Ill be cutting good dealz on plating to get some $$$ rolling in.. Hit me up


----------



## eastbay68

:inout:


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Pm me homie n location


----------



## el peyotero

pm sent


----------



## SERIOUS

Pm sent returned


----------



## OG53

[h=2]Carnales Unidos Super Show October 16 2011[/h]*Carnales Unidos **proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs all solo riders and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the kern county fairgrounds Sunday October 16 2011. This year’s shows proceeds will be benefiting the Jamison center who provide a safe haven for abused, neglected and abandoned children. We will be providing non-stop entertainment from Cholo DJ all the way from Los Angeles mixing up your favorite old school jams as well as showcasing Kern County’s finest in the talent show. Future champs (kidsboxing club) of Shafter will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fightsfor all the aficionados of the sport. 3 big screens TV’s will be in the redzone playing your favorite NFL games throughout the day so you don’t miss that touchdown or tackle. Bako Bullyz will be in the house displaying they baddest pit bulls from around the state. And to top it off with the help and support from the lowriding and customized car community, we will have cars and trucks​ from throughout central Cali displaying and showcasing there beautiful rides for all to see. Food and drink vendors will be there so come hungry!!!! Carnales Unidos wouldn’t be who we are today without the support from the community and everyone who has helped us throughout the years from our first show held in 1977 (the old school poster, does anyone remember being there) until now. Thank You. Carnales Unidos. Any show questions call Harvey @ 661 340 1207. booth and vendor info call cirilo @ 661 340 0004 :thumbsup:**
CarnalesUnidos







*


----------



## soriano

DO YOU REPLATE SPOKE RIMS THAT ARE FADED


----------



## SERIOUS

soriano said:


> DO YOU REPLATE SPOKE RIMS THAT ARE FADED


 For re-plating wheels you'd be better off sending it to a shop where they can dip them.. I only do electro brush plating


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## Foolish818

Any estimate for a caddy hood ornament and trunk lock and the Cadillac emblem for trunk


----------



## SERIOUS

Foolish818 said:


> Any estimate for a caddy hood ornament and trunk lock and the Cadillac emblem for trunk


 PM sent


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## GALLO 59

How much for hood V and Chevrolet script and 2 sets of impala side letters for a 59 impala


----------



## LatinStyle86

the ring that goes on top of the 5th was gold plated but the gold is fading off. is there anyway you can fix it??? if so how much???


----------



## SERIOUS

The best way would be to have it striped down completely and replated.. But, to try a quick fix you can try polishing the existing gold off and re-do the gold layer. As long as the nickle layer underneath is still good it should work fine.. Its just hard to tell if the nickle is good enuf to let the gold stick properly.. If you wanna give it a shot PM me and we will work sumth'n out


----------



## LatinStyle86

thanx John for hooking me up!!!! Great job and great pricing!!!!


----------



## SERIOUS

No problem bro.. Hit me up if you need touchups..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Any way you can put a sample of your work next to a dayton to get the idea of the color?


----------



## LatinStyle86




----------



## furby714

can u two tone i need sum bike parts two toned if yea lmk no thnk u


----------



## SERIOUS

Yes....








LMK what u need done


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

vynetyme said:


> *Any way you can put a sample of your work next to a dayton to get the idea of the color?*


...


----------



## SERIOUS

vynetyme said:


> Any way you can put a sample of your work next to a dayton to get the idea of the color?


Nah... But that burgandy caprice had triple gold daytons and we noticed the color was pretty much dead on.. My work isnt close enuff to his wheels to compare in a pic.. He'd have to take off a wheel to do that and i wouldn't ask him to do that.. 24k is the lighter yellow gold.. Not the dark cheesy orange gold.. LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> Nah... But that burgandy caprice had triple gold daytons and we noticed the color was pretty much dead on.. My work isnt close enuff to his wheels to compare in a pic.. He'd have to take off a wheel to do that and i wouldn't ask him to do that.. 24k is the lighter yellow gold.. Not the dark cheesy orange gold.. LOL


I'm looking for the dark Gold I believe. It's the same as the Daytons I have and all the plating I have gotten done from El Paso Electroplating.Some of my stuff has faded and I want to get it redone.It would look funny with 2 different shades of Gold so that is why I'm asking,to be sure.Have you found out if you can replate faded parts yet?
I'm interested in getting some things done just want to make sure they all match.


----------



## SERIOUS

I can replate parts.. But for the best results the faded part should be buffed down to the nickle.


----------



## LatinStyle86

whats up John, when do you have time to do my hood emblem and the lil ring that goes by the antenna?


----------



## SERIOUS

I'll let you know I got a few things to catch up on.. Maybe sunday again


----------



## LatinStyle86

cool, i'll call you :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Ill deffinetly have to hit you up when it comes to my bike part's.


----------



## SERIOUS

anytime.. LMK


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

WHATS THE PRICE TO GOLD A LA GENTE PLAQUE?


----------



## SERIOUS

rolldawg213 said:


> WHATS THE PRICE TO GOLD A LA GENTE PLAQUE?


$75.


----------



## Robert Hernandez

how much to get cutlass bumper guards in gold


----------



## SERIOUS

PM SENT


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## eastbay68

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> Did the emblem from my grille just because.. I'm not gonna use it. So if anyone is interested I'll take $30. Shipped. Gold plated and carefully hand painted. Backing plate and nuts included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


----------



## SERIOUS

Regal emblem sold.. But send me yours and I will send it back gold for $20 shipped


----------



## PURP_BOX

i got my emblem yesterday, looks great 100% good feed back :thumbsup:


----------



## PURP_BOX

PURP_BOX said:


> i got my emblem yesterday, looks great 100% good feed back :thumbsup:


 it looks better in person than in pix


----------



## SERIOUS

Thnx bro.. Glad your happy with it.. Hit me up if you want that other stuff done..


----------



## eastbay68

:drama:


----------



## SERIOUS

Set of Impala quarter letters.. Both sides for sale 
....$75. Shipped.. LMK


----------



## SERIOUS

Pair of 283 "V" emblems.. $60. Shipped


----------



## SERIOUS

One 63 SS quater emblem by itself .. $40.


----------



## CaliLiving

how much regal front and rear bumper guards?


----------



## SERIOUS

$125 to do all 4 + return shipping


----------



## Kinglooney23rd

I got some all golds 13/7 what do u think is the best thing to do buy new ones or redip?


----------



## SERIOUS

You can probly have them rediped.. As long as they are in good shape..


----------



## SERIOUS

BUMP


----------



## SERIOUS

Just finished these.. 









I'll do a set of four $140. Hit me up


----------



## SERIOUS

Also willing to work out a deal for parts or services.. I'm working on an 87 regal.. LMK if you need gold


----------



## eastbay68

:nicoderm:


----------



## sharky_510

Can I pm ur number. I talk to while back about to plate some parts.


----------



## sharky_510

Lol I ment can u pm me ur number.


----------



## SERIOUS

PM sent..


----------



## eastbay68

:around:


----------



## SERIOUS

Who needs GOLD..?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I like how mine came out.


----------



## eastbay68

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

Who else needs gold..??  .. I am also willing to do trades for parts or services.. I'm gonna be needing rims, Regal parts, chrome plating, stereo stuff, interior .. Ect.. Lets make a deal.. Lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SERIOUS said:


> Who else needs gold..??  .. I am also willing to do trades for parts or services.. I'm gonna be needing rims, Regal parts, chrome plating, stereo stuff, interior .. Ect.. Lets make a deal.. Lol


Right Click and Saved


----------



## spike90fleetwood

My parts turned out sik!!! Should be sending more ur way in the next couple days!!


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

I need chrome for my 87 regal.. Trade me some.. For gold plating


----------



## fat max

What up. How much to gold plate light bezels front and grille for buick regal.


----------



## MR.LAC

SERIOUS said:


> Who else needs gold..??  .. I am also willing to do trades for parts or services.. I'm gonna be needing rims, Regal parts, chrome plating, stereo stuff, interior .. Ect.. Lets make a deal.. Lol


nice!


----------



## SERIOUS

fat max said:


> What up. How much to gold plate light bezels front and grille for buick regal.


PM sent


----------



## concrete

Good guy. Does good work.


----------



## SERIOUS

Just finished this.. For sale $40 shipped


----------



## SERIOUS

Some more SERIOUS bling.!


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## sharky_510

TTT


----------



## wheelspecialists

Can you do wheel outers, such as 13" and 14" and how big of wheels can you do?


----------



## SERIOUS

What do you mean about wheel outer.. The outer rim without spokes.? Size isn't too much of an issue just more time consuming


----------



## wheelspecialists

SERIOUS said:


> What do you mean about wheel outer.. The outer rim without spokes.? Size isn't too much of an issue just more time consuming


Yes wire wheels without the spokes, just the chrome outer. 

Also can you do chrome aluminum wheels and plastic caps?


----------



## SERIOUS

I can plate anything that is chrome plated.. Or highly polished stainless..


----------



## wheelspecialists

SERIOUS said:


> I can plate anything that is chrome plated.. Or highly polished stainless..


pm'd


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

SERIOUS said:


> Just finished this.. For sale $40 shipped


Hey that emblem looks familiar... Well when it was still chrome... Good looking work man, pm sent


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## dirty dan

Thanks go the Knocks they came out nice il post pic with the emblems soon good work will be sending more stuff out this week


----------



## dirty dan

For the Knocks


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks Dan


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## BIGJOE619

hey bro is this brushed gold or dipped in a tank... the reason im asking is i work for a government contractors and we work on radar antennas and some of the stuff i have needs to be replated gold...


----------



## SERIOUS

Brush plating


----------



## scrizzy

Just got my parts back from gold plating. Great job!! Will do more business!! Thanks!


----------



## Juiced only

can you do copper plating?


----------



## SERIOUS

I think i can but i have not tried.. Dont have any of chemicals for that.. I'm going to be getting more into this in the next couple months.. Every chrome shop does copper.. Copper is the underlay for nickle and chrome . Kinda like the filler/primer of plating


----------



## SERIOUS

Good deals on gold plating..  also willing to do trades for 87 regal stuff.. Guns/ammo.. Hydro stuff.. Stereo stuff.. Hit me up if you need gold done


----------



## B DOG

How much to plate a plaque?


----------



## SERIOUS

For U? Text me bro


----------



## Impala builder

:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS

GOLDEN..!!


----------



## big john 66

Shit looks clean bro..... Big John Luxurious....


----------



## SERIOUS

Finaly got some cards made


----------



## dirty dan

What's up serious be sen more stuff this month


----------



## SERIOUS

Sounds good Dan ..


----------



## SERIOUS

Just finished this job..


----------



## SJDEUCE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

Qvo homie serious can u do gold plated de center of a 95 town car grill ? N how much I'm Texas 77803 !!!


----------



## SERIOUS

Mr Cucho said:


> Qvo homie serious can u do gold plated de center of a 95 town car grill ? N how much I'm Texas 77803 !!!


PM sent.. Thanx


----------



## mrsdirtyred

SERIOUS said:


> Just finished this job..


how much that cost to do


----------



## SERIOUS

All that was $650


----------



## SERIOUS

More stuff I'm working on


----------



## Caddylac

How much for 4 knockoffs???


----------



## Mufdvr762

how much to do upper and lower a arms and and the tie rods the whole steering for 1964 Impala


----------



## SERIOUS

Caddylac said:


> How much for 4 knockoffs???


 $140. Includes return shipping


----------



## SERIOUS

Steering linkage 350.. Upper arms 250.. Lowers 300.. Parts must be chrome.. Prices include return shipping.. Thanks for asking


----------



## SERIOUS

All emblems, Scripts, hood ornaments... $25 each includes return shipping.. LMK


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## Mufdvr762

how much to do for all 4 rims 88 spoke,,
just the spokes I wheel send them to you


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Pm me on info on getting parts gold platef fo the need to be chromed striped ???


----------



## SERIOUS

PM sent


----------



## soldierboy

im interested in plating an AK parts. is this something you can do?


----------



## SERIOUS

Yes i can do gun parts too.. As long as they are polished stainless, chrome plated, or you can have your chromer just nickle plate your parts and then send them right to me for gold... Thanks for asking.. You can reach me at (209)658-2190.. Best to text


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## alecc5

You do great work bro. How much for a pair of door handles, front and back bumper guards and headlight frames? (It's 4, 1 on each headlight.. For a 1987 regal PM me bro.


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks alecc. PM sent


----------



## cherry64lowlow

how much to gold plate a Taurus pt92 afs 9mm slide?


----------



## BIGBODY96

hey bro nice work i need my rocker pannels re plated on my 92 4 door cadi there gold already but just really faded from sitting in the sun over the years i need them all re done how much bro with shipping in az 85501 thanks


----------



## SERIOUS

Still plating.. LMK what you need done

Up for sale.. I have a chrome G-body radiator cover.. $120 or $200 gold.
Chrome G-body front swaybar $160 or $260 gold. 
Prices include shipping


----------



## Justin-Az

do you do 2tone?


----------



## SERIOUS

Yes i can do two tone.. It's a little more due to the time and cost to mask tho


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

Recent work...


----------



## jspekdc2

TTT. Nice work homie


----------



## dirty dan

Ttt


----------



## low85eldog

hey bro you still doing gold? how much for 2 door handles?? what if the chrome is pitted?


----------



## SERIOUS

Ya still at it ... Handles from what type of car ? The gold process does not fix any defects.. If the parts are in bad shape your better off having them replated at a chrome shop. If they don't offer gold have them just nickle plate the parts and they will be ready for me or any other gold plater..


----------



## low85eldog

handles are from a 85 eldorado.. the handles are perfect but i have some other trim i want plated that is messed up. i want to just start with the handles tho.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How do you clean your gold parts , and how long do it last?


----------



## SERIOUS

Gold will last a very long time as long as it is cared for properly.. Only use mild soap on it.. No abrasives polishes or acids.. Items that get touched often like door handles may wear from acidity in your skin ..


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Where can I send pictures for prices


----------



## SERIOUS

My cell (209)658-2190.. Best to text for ?'s and quotes


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## jspekdc2

Nice work..


SERIOUS said:


>


----------



## SERIOUS

1911 parts before and after...


----------



## jspekdc2

TTT.. Can't wait to get my parts.


SERIOUS said:


> 1911 parts before and after...


----------



## SERIOUS

Latest work.. PM or Text for quotes


----------



## jspekdc2

Parts came out good.. Thanks homie..


SERIOUS said:


> Latest work.. PM or Text for quotes


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

How Much for a 95 Lincoln Towncar grill
Gold plated. .pm me ...I really need some stuff done and how longs the wait


----------



## SERIOUS

PM sent


----------



## SERIOUS

Plating knock-offs for $150 a set + shipping


----------



## dirty dan

Whats up man ready to do some more of my stuff im going to stay faith full to my plater lol till the end


----------



## SERIOUS

Im ready when you are ?


----------



## SERIOUS

Latest job.. TTT


----------



## SERIOUS

Hit me up if you need any gold plating done..


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT


----------



## SJ RIDER

Where u located bro?


----------



## 93 CADDY

How much to gold plate these light covers ?


----------



## SERIOUS

Pm sent


----------



## SERIOUS

Get ahold of me if you need any gold plating done ... Text 209)658-2190, email [email protected], or pm me
Here is a two tone job i just completed


----------



## dirty dan

I'm ready.for some two tone 909 got my knocks will send direct to u


----------



## SERIOUS

Sounds good bro


----------



## B DOG

plaque came out nice!


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks bro


----------



## mr1987

How much to gold headlight bezels and grill on a 92 lac wood


----------



## SERIOUS

PM sent


----------



## Yogi

How much to gold plate my side trim for my Euro cutlass and also the window trim and fender trim


----------



## SERIOUS

TTT for 24k gold..


----------



## T.R.O.A.E

HERE IS SOME OF HIS WORK HE DID FOR ME IN MICHIGAN


----------



## SERIOUS

Newly finished items..


----------



## kinggabe6

How much to gold headlight bezels on a 92 fleet wood


----------



## mr1987

U still gold plating bro?


----------



## SERIOUS

Still gold plating.. PM or Text for quotes or ?'s (209)658-2190


----------



## SERIOUS

Latest plating job.. Hit me up for price quotes


----------



## SERIOUS

Just finished these.. HMU for quotes


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1

Good gold


----------



## SERIOUS

Need $$ to get my fleetwood going. HMU for price quotes


----------



## mr1987

Should b off work in time to send chips tomorow ill text tracking #


----------



## mr1987

Box sent with chips and central il plate for my plaque lmk when u receive it and then I'll pay pal ya. Thanks bro


----------



## mr1987

Paypal u thanks


----------



## mr1987

Thanks serious gold looks great


----------



## SERIOUS

Glad you like it


----------



## mr1987

Gettin new door handles and a few other small things bro . I'll let you know when box is on the way


----------



## mr1987

Do u have a feedback thread


----------



## fool2

SERIOUS said:


> Latest plating job.. Hit me up for price quotes


 plastic?


----------



## SERIOUS

Ya metalized plastic. Its gotta be in good condition to take the gold. But, it can be done most of the time


----------



## 305chino

Yo homie have few trims from my Landu that are gold .....could they be redone ?? Let me know if u need pics ,...
Thks


----------



## mr1987

Should have another box for u going out this weekend


----------



## SERIOUS

305chino said:


> Yo homie have few trims from my Landu that are gold .....could they be redone ?? Let me know if u need pics ,...
> Thks


PM sent


----------



## SERIOUS

Bump


----------



## mr1987

Still got more stuff for u , just haven't had time lately


----------



## SERIOUS

Sounds good just let me know


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## moorevisual

is the email address on page 1 still good? i emailed you about a quote


----------



## SERIOUS

Thanks, I need to change that. New email:
[email protected]


----------



## SERIOUS

Recent job.. Two plaques done two tone in different ways. 
First is gold on chrome background








Second is chrome on gold bacground


----------



## SERIOUS

Who needs Gold.?? Turnaround is pretty quick.. I got nuthn going on right now.. Text me for quotes (209)658-2190


----------



## Its jsut ME

i seen this stuff posted on ebay today looks to be sweet deal http://www.ebay.com/itm/301809842823?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## SERIOUS

Ya good deal.. Would be around twice that to have all those parts plated


----------



## Mr Cucho

Its jsut ME said:


> i seen this stuff posted on ebay today looks to be sweet deal http://www.ebay.com/itm/301809842823?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


He have em posted here too ...


----------



## 305chino

SERIOUS said:


> Who needs Gold.?? Turnaround is pretty quick.. I got nuthn going on right now.. Text me for quotes (209)658-2190


Could u do wheels ?? I'll ship to u .....18" all four all gold ..bad plating on them now let me know thanks maybe we could do business soon ....


----------



## SERIOUS

305chino said:


> Could u do wheels ?? I'll ship to u .....18" all four all gold ..bad plating on them now let me know thanks maybe we could do business soon ....


PM sent


----------



## fool2

how much for the center of a e&g grille for an 80-92 lac?


----------



## SERIOUS

$250.. Gotta be in good condition tho. If the chrome plated plastic is heavily pitted or damaged. It may not survive the process


----------



## fool2

There's no plastic on it. Its one of those big Rolls Royce looking grilles. I've been told the teeth are stainless but I don't know.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Try sticking a magnet to it? Stainless steel is a broad term used for various mixtures of stainless.


----------



## SERIOUS

Sorry, I totally missed where you said e&g. If its polished stainless cool just make sure its buffed to a mirror finish.. I'm not settup to do any repair work or polishing just the gold plating.


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SERIOUS

Hit me up for price quotes


----------



## SERIOUS

Car club plaques $125 all gold $150 two tone
"Must be chrome first"


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SERIOUS

Check out my facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/seriousgold/


----------



## SERIOUS

G-body door handles for sale brand new $125 shipped


----------



## SERIOUS

Still gold plating.. Hit me up if you need any chrome or stainless parts plated in 24k gold..


----------



## SERIOUS

Check out my face book Serious 24k gold plating or my instagram serious gold plater.


----------



## SERIOUS

Selling brand new gold plated headlight half moons. Sets of 4 $150 shipped


----------



## SERIOUS

.. Bump..


----------



## SERIOUS

Still doing gold.. hit me up for pricing.. I have a couple sets of half moons in stock


----------



## Silentdawg

Sup! How much for a set of wiper arms? pm me


----------



## SERIOUS

Quality 24k gold plating pm for quotes


----------



## SERIOUS

I can also restore most faded gold items as long as they are in pretty good shape


----------



## SERIOUS

Two tone available


----------



## SERIOUS

I have two of these 70's script emblems for sale. Brand new 24k gold plated


----------



## SERIOUS

Still doing gold plating. Just don’t use Layitlow much anymore . Check out my Instagram serious_goldplater or my Facebook pay Serious 24k Gold Plating


----------



## SERIOUS

Gold plating services still available .. just don’t go on here much anymore. Pm me for more info


----------



## SERIOUS

To the top ?


----------



## SERIOUS

I’m still doing gold plating. Just never come on here anymore go check my Instagram @serious_goldplater.


----------



## SERIOUS

Decided to swing thru. And see what’s happening in layitlow land.. 24k gold plating service is still available. Check out my Instagram page for more details and to get ahold of me @serious_goldplater.


----------



## SERIOUS




----------



## SERIOUS

This Goldplated headlight bezel and blinker set is up for sale. Brand new reproduction parts 24k gold plated. Asking $700. Shipping included


----------



## SERIOUS

A link to all of my contacts dot. | Create your dot.Profile today


----------

